# Trying to figure out my Boss: ESTJ or ESFJ?



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*My boss is a force to be reckoned with! He walks fast, talks loud, and he's very direct. Oh yeah, and he micromanages. And yet, there is a very compassionate side to him. When an employee was dying of cancer, he was very upset. And when a coworker who also happened to be my BFF died, he was crushed. He gave me a day off, and when I came back to work, he kept an eye on me. 
He's willing to give people a second chance. And he will joke around with us when in the right mood.
When he's in a bad mood, we steer a wide path around him! His tongue can be razor sharp!
I can't figure out which type he is because he's so intense, yet a devoted family man who obviously loves his wife, sons, and grandchildren. I'm guessing ESTJs could also be loving and protective. I'm stumped. 
Any thoughts?
*


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds more like an ESTJ, however the information you provided is very little.

I would suggest thinking on how he makes his decisions. Are they based on group-consensus (Fe) or on defined by-the-book standards (Te)?


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

My mom is an ESTJ and that sounds just like her. I have a friend that's an ESFJ and there is a noticeable difference between them. ESFJ is normally more welcoming and emotional, where ESTJ is more logical and blunt, but can show compassion when needed.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sounds like an ESTJ.


----------

